# film on top of water



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

I keeping getting this film on top of the water in my tank. besides doing regular water changes is there any other way to get rid of this? also what is it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

It may be oils from the food your feeding.

Maybe you can skim some of it off with a fine-mesh fish net.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have the same in my tanks, at times.
Getting a small hang-in filter, with the outlet at water surface height will do the trick. It's most likely just oils from the food you use (like Bullsnake said) - surface movement will solve the problem.

You might consider less fatty food items: certain types of fish, smelt and flakes have caused the film in my tanks. Shrimp, pellets and lean fish fillets (tilapia, redfish) are much less polluting, ime.


----------



## trick095 (Aug 26, 2003)

Would a protein skimmer work??? Just curious.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

trick095 said:


> Would a protein skimmer work??? Just curious.


 As far as I know, protein skimmers are only useful on saltwater tanks...

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i have always been told that the specific gravity (density) of FW is not high enough to render a skimmer useful on a FW tank....i dont have any credible sources to back it up though, just conjecture.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2004)

It also has to do with the higher pH of marine aquarium water and how it affects the organic molecules' alignment at the water/air interace when the bubbles are passing through the water.

You see, proteins have a "hydrophobic" portion of their molecules that causes the molecules to be attracted to the air inside a bubble or above the water's surface. That's why it's forming a film on top of the water.

At low pH, this "hydrophobic" effect is greatly diminished by the H+ ions in solution. While higher pH water has fewer H+ ions and therefore, the proteins are more strongly attracted to the air inside the bubbles and adhere to that air/water interface.

Well, I have to pick up my shovel and get back to work now.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A quick solution: Unplug filters and anything else aggitating the water's surface. Gently lay paper toweling down on the surface and pull it back up. The oil will cling to the paper towel.


----------



## ItWasnValentine (Feb 15, 2004)

I get film on my tap water, but I'm just guessing its metallic stuff. A filter clears it up.


----------

